# Ati Radeon 7500 driver

## disaster

Qualcuno mi sa' dire che driver devo utilizzare per la Radeon 7500?Gli Ati -Gatos?Se si mi sapete dire come configurare X.(X è configurato come una Radeon semplice).Grazie Mille

----------

## cerri

Controlla sul sito dei gatos se la tua sk e' supportata.

----------

## disaster

si è supportata...volevo solo sapere la configurazione di X

----------

## cerri

Ok, posta allora la tua conf di X ma dovrebbe essere gia' ok.

----------

## Dani Tsevech

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=37466

leggi la mia reply

----------

